# Custom Baitcast Reel Paint jobs?



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Dont know if this falls correctly in this subform but does anyone here offer this type of service? I hate painting so I dont want to take this on myself. I have a couple reels that I might want to repaint since they are rashed up. Not looking for any special graphics painted on, just nice solid colors.

Vince


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

legendaryyaj said:


> Dont know if this falls correctly in this subform but does anyone here offer this type of service? I hate painting so I dont want to take this on myself. I have a couple reels that I might want to repaint since they are rashed up. Not looking for any special graphics painted on, just nice solid colors.
> 
> Vince


I can do it this winter. What kind of reels?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Shimano Chronarch that I might want painted.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am in Akron also. Let me know when you are ready and I will look at it and give you a price. Note: it will actually decrease in value if you paint it, if that is important to you.


----------

